# للمهتمين بامور السلامة في المستشفيات



## ha21 (18 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم​
للمهتمين بامور السلامة في المستشفيات​
يرجى العلم ان مركز الاستشارات التابع للجامعة الاردنية سيقوم بعقد دورة​
" متطلبات السلامة العامة و البينة و الآمن في المستشفيات و المراكز الصحية وفقاً لمعاير الاعتماد الدولي  jciaوالاعتماد الوطني hcac"​
وذلك خلال الفترة 6-14/6/2010​
السلام عليكم 
اخي الدورة كما علمت ستكون باللغة العربية و خلال الفترة 6-14/6/2010 من الساعة 5 - 8 مساء في مركز الاستشارات في الجامعة الاردنية و تكلفة الدورة لا اعرفه للاسف و لكن يمكن معرفته بالاتصال بالمركز 
بالتوفيق للجميع

السلام عليكم 
اخواني الاعزاء رقم تلفون مركز الاستشارات التابع للجامعة الاردنية في عمان هو 5355000 فرعي 23656 و للاتصال من خارج الاردن يجب بدية الرقم بمفتاح الاردن و هو 962+ ثم رمز مدينة عمان وهو 6 ثم الرقم 5355000
مع تمنيات لكم بالتوفيق

السلام عليكم 
تم تاجيل الدورة الى تاريخ 13- 21/6/2010 بدل من 6-14/6/2010


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (18 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخي العزيز ha21 جزاك الله خيراً على هذا الإعلان المميز ولكن هل هناك توضيحات أخرى عن تكلفة الدورة ومكان ووقت إنعقادها ، وهل ستكون الدورة باللغة العربية أم بالإنجليزية.

شكرا


----------

